# iPhone help



## ETinCYQX (Jun 4, 2012)

I lost the hdd in my laptop recently and I'm trying to restore my iTunes library. How do I do it? Can't be simple, of course, there isn't a damn button. Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## Steve (Jun 4, 2012)

A recent, awesome addition to iTunes store is a link on the right side to "purchased."

If you click on that, you'll see a series of tabs that will contain everything you've downloaded.  It will take some time, but you can redownload everything there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JWLuiza (Jun 4, 2012)

There are third party software vendors who can pull music off an iPhone if you didn't purchase your music from iTunes. http://lifehacker.com/394046/copy-music-from-your-iphone-or-ipod-to-your-computer-for-free


----------



## JWLuiza (Jun 4, 2012)

iTunes Match service does turn it into something as simple as a button but has a monthly cost.


----------

